# Trek 2009 Bikes



## Condor (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know when the 2009 line will be available or how I can find out? 

Thanks


----------



## simmo10 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Trek 2009 bikes*

The new series will be available in September. There is nothing available yet, but watch the Trek US website for the first photos - they will be there before they are released in the UK.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.hardie-bikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b5s6p0

Looks like the new 2009s. Waterloo rollout is this week.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

zac said:


> http://www.hardie-bikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b5s6p0
> 
> Looks like the new 2009s. Waterloo rollout is this week.



Hmmm....

Looks like the 09 will be white and cost a few hundred more.... 


dave


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Just ordered a 08 5.2 I can't pay for but the discount was in the $1000 range from 08 retail. Black looks better too!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

So glad I got an 08.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

I can't say that I am really too fond of the color schemes for 2009. The colored cabling really throws me for a curve. Guess I'm getting old!! After seeing these 2009 bikes, I now love my 2008 5.2 even more. I am looking forward to seeing the 2009 TT line-up as that is what I am now saving for. And at the rate I can save, it will look like a 2010 model for me.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Tinshield said:


> Just ordered a 08 5.2 I can't pay for but the discount was in the $1000 range from 08 retail. Black looks better too!



 

Hey, wait a minute, Tinshield! I haven't yet put my money down on my 08 5.2 but I will very, very soon...so where did you order yours? What was the price again? My best price from the LBS is $3299.:cryin: 

I really need to order from yours if it is grand off!


dave


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> http://www.hardie-bikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b5s6p0
> Looks like the new 2009s. Waterloo rollout is this week.


This bike shop is located in Scotland, so I think it's likely the color schemes will differ from US offerings, but time will tell.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

tg3895 said:


> I can't say that I am really too fond of the color schemes for 2009. The colored cabling really throws me for a curve. Guess I'm getting old!! After seeing these 2009 bikes, I now love my 2008 5.2 even more. I am looking forward to seeing the 2009 TT line-up as that is what I am now saving for. And at the rate I can save, it will look like a 2010 model for me.


Im with you TG, I love my 08 even more now that I've seen the possible color combo for the 
09s. Ours are so understated!! You riding the North Fork Century? If so send me a private message and maybe we can meet up and ride a bit.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

dave_gt said:


> Hey, wait a minute, Tinshield! I haven't yet put my money down on my 08 5.2 but I will very, very soon...so where did you order yours? What was the price again? My best price from the LBS is $3299.:cryin:
> 
> I really need to order from yours if it is grand off!
> 
> ...


Well, I will tell you this. Trek is blowing out their remaining stock to dealers and there is not much left. Obviously if an LBS already has the bike in stock than they paid more for the bike when they got it. Getting mine from an LBS that I've been doing business with for a long time and I've bought many, many bikes from.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

The 2009 5.2 Pro is hot.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Im with you TG, I love my 08 even more now that I've seen the possible color combo for the
> 09s. Ours are so understated!! You riding the North Fork Century? If so send me a private message and maybe we can meet up and ride a bit.


08,

No, I won't be riding the North Fork Century. I will be doing the Escape New York ride on Sept. 20 out of the city though. Hopefully, we will hook up soon for a ride.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Im with you TG, I love my 08 even more now that I've seen the possible color combo for the
> 09s. Ours are so understated!! You riding the North Fork Century? If so send me a private message and maybe we can meet up and ride a bit.


Mine screams "GET OUTTA MY WAY!!!!!!!!"




That or it is my huffing, puffing, weezing and coughing that does the trick.


----------



## tjpyles (Aug 9, 2008)

I just received an email from my LBS saying that Trek notified them their '09's would not be delivered until mid-October. I have a great LBS and a pretty good relationship with them so I assume this must be fairly accurate (I don't know if this is the whole line or select models).


----------

